# My Savic Network Connecters Have Arrived! :D



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm gonna attempt to put them on Hattie's cage now. Any advice? xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't get it on the cage or mesh! Help! :angry: 
Savic Metro Square Connector - Tubing, Connectors, Clips & End Caps - £2.99 - Hamster, Mouse, Rat and Chinchilla Cage Accessories & Fittings - The Pet Express


----------

